# A suprise gift/



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in a cafe this morning where a chap was using his Ipad with a magnetic cleaner that I had tried to buy last weekend only to be told they didn't know what I was talking about. I asked the guy if he bought it here and he told me yes they are available in Apple shops for 800LE, when the chap left the cafe he came over and presented me with a nice leather cover for my IPad.


What a lovely gesture from one stranger to another..

The guy was Egyptian and very handsome but he hadn't slipped his email or phone number into the cover lol.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The guy was Egyptian and very handsome but he hadn't slipped his email or phone number into the cover lol.


What a missed opportunity :eyebrows: are you sure he wasn't just half-Egyptian?


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I didn't know the cover acts as a cleaner too, ours doesn't seem to be clean at all. But what a nice gift, that's really cool.

We got it for $70 and we bought it only because we got the ipad with a $50 discount.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> I didn't know the cover acts as a cleaner too, ours doesn't seem to be clean at all. But what a nice gift, that's really cool.
> 
> We got it for $70 and we bought it only because we got the ipad with a $50 discount.




No the cover doesn't act as a cleaner.. I saw he had the magnetic cleaner and that is what I asked him about, then as he left he gave me his lovely leather cover..

I think I am in love lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> What a missed opportunity :eyebrows: are you sure he wasn't just half-Egyptian?




if I was only 20 years younger


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> if I was only 20 years younger


so he was a toddler???


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No the cover doesn't act as a cleaner.. I saw he had the magnetic cleaner and that is what I asked him about, then as he left he gave me his lovely leather cover..
> 
> I think I am in love lol


Wow......lucky you.....so now we wait for the "My Mohammed's Different" story.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Wow......lucky you.....so now we wait for the "My Mohammed's Different" story.


That is right mock me.. of course he is different he he is my Mohammed,
I will of course invite you all to the wedding and the visa application processes


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> if I was only 20 years younger




Nooooo.... haven't you heard an Egyptian guy tell you "Age is just a number"!!??


----------

